#ubuntu-java 2005-09-13
<Serpentwolf> hi.
<Serpentwolf> can someone advise me on installing jdk 1.5 on ubuntu ?
<darkwave> Hi.
<sprateek> ne 1 thr
#ubuntu-java 2005-09-16
<kal3l> hola
<kal3l> se encuentra alguien activo 
<kal3l> es que necesito una informacion urgente
<kal3l> alguien activo???
#ubuntu-java 2005-09-17
<doko> hi wasabi
<doko> where did you get the sources for ecj-bootstrap from? just to update it to 3.1 ...
<wasabi> cvs checkout from eclipse cvs.
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-10
<xhaker> doko, thanks for the help with my questions
<xhaker> lpia is building ok :)
<doko> \o/
<xhaker> those directories bindings for /proc, etc.. where not so easy to understand.. if i was supposed to do it on the  chroot or the main system.. i figured it out.
<xhaker> s/where/were
* xhaker wants a ppc machine :D
<doko> xhaker: it's a wiki, you can edit it ;p
<xhaker> Hi all
<xhaker> doko, my eclipse changes seem to have gone ok. still, building amd64 on the ppa system failed, but i'm almost sure it has nothing to do with my changes
<doko> url?
<xhaker> i snipped that bit of the log where it fails
<xhaker> http://pastebin.com/m1f671713
<xhaker> https://launchpad.net/~xhaker/+archive
<vil> do we still care about gcj native compilation (aot_compile)?
<vil> anyway the fail might be of interrest for gcj mailinglist
<xhaker> vil, i think the error may be related to it being a xen enabled box
<xhaker> i don't think my changes would produce that kind of error
<vil> ok
<xhaker> vil, do you happen to have access to a ppc box?'
<xhaker> I've tried to fix the ppc FTBFS, but would like to test it before bugging someone to upload
<vil> I remember a situation, where there was a bug in gcj preventing me from building eclipse using -source 1.3 switch
<vil> so I thought this might be similar
<xhaker> vil, let me show you the debdiff i prepared
<vil> xhaker, try ask imbrandon, he provided a few different boxes for building
<xhaker> vil, http://pastebin.com/m1b17c912
<vil> also can't you use launchpad PPA? although I have no experience with that 
<xhaker> vil, i did use launchpads ppa. it failed on amd64 there
<xhaker> but i386 built fine
<xhaker> they don't have ppc machines for ppa
<xhaker> s/4.1/4.2
<vil> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com/msg01279.html
<vil> xhaker, try asking imbrandon or ajmitch
<vil> the diff looks fine to me
<xhaker> vil, even the 4.1 -> 4.2 change?
<xhaker> do you think it might bring problems in other archs?
<xhaker> i'm going to build eclipse on my amd64 now
<vil> xhaker, no idea, doko understands gcj
<xhaker> doko, do you happen to know if there is a eclipse 3.3 tarball? vil was working on it afaik
<xhaker> doko, tarball as in for the deb packaging
<doko> xhaker: no, I didn't follow eclipse
<xhaker> thanks anyway :)
<tmarble> doko: can you tell me if https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/103384 is still a bug? does the manpage need to have NAME or ".RS 3" fixed?
<doko> tmarble: I think for every release before feisty, it comes out as a "bug"
<tmarble> so the man-db fix is "the" fix?  upstream man maintainer is asking what he should change
<doko> tmarble: no, just move the one section up, I think
<doko> tmarble: what was the report number?
<tmarble> doko: 103384
<doko> tmarble: "To side-step the bug, he man page should put the text below "orbd \- The Object Request Broker Daemon" in a section other than NAME."
<tmarble> doko: ok, thx
<doko> so the engineer didn't read the bug report ;)
* doko ducks and runs
<tmarble> hehe... supposedly he did, but maybe he didn't grok it!
<xhaker> vil
<xhaker> what about that eclipse 3.3 tarball?
<xhaker> vi1, i'm asking because a guy from ubuntu motu is probably trying to make a package
<vi1> hi xhaker
<vi1> it is ready, but I don't have a place to publish it
<vi1> I can send it anywher
<xhaker> ok
<xhaker> i'll setup something
<xhaker> vi1, did you see the pm?
<vi1> xhaker, yes
<vi1> xhaker, uploaded
<xhaker> vi1, thanks
<xhaker> vi1, i've moved it into the tmp directory so that it is accessible through the link http://www.leetcorp.net/tmpfiles/
<vi1> np
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-12
<doko> man-di: eclipse build works for me
<man-di> doko: on sid or gutsy?
<doko> man-di: gutsy
<man-di> I have the problems on sid, as I said
<doko> hmm
<man-di> perhaps its only on my system, but that would be really evil
<man-di> I dont really know what can cause this
<man-di> somehow it looks like aot-compiles tries to parse class files and fails
<doko> checking ...
<vil> man-di, what is the problem?
<doko> man-di: /home/packages/eclipse/eclipse-3.2.2/debian/tmp-native/usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/org.apache.lucene_1.4.103.v20060601/lucene-1.4.3.jar
<doko> did you patch this one?
<man-di> doko: not that I know
<man-di> vil: http://paste.debian.net/36944
<man-di> vil: when building current eclipse with pkg-java svn on debian sid
<doko> man-di: could you send gbenson or fitzsim this file and ask?
<doko> man-di: seems to be the only one, so maybe exclude it on amd64?
<doko>           if [ $(DEB_HOST_ARCH) = amd64 ] ; then \
<doko>             case "$$jar" in \
<doko>               *lucene*) continue;; \
<doko>             esac; \
<doko>           fi; \
<man-di> how did you find this one causing the issue?
<doko> diff -u /usr/share/pycentral/java-gcj-compat-dev/site-packages/aotcompile.py~ /usr/share/pycentral/java-gcj-compat-dev/site-packages/aotcompile.py
<doko> --- /usr/share/pycentral/java-gcj-compat-dev/site-packages/aotcompile.py~       2007-08-25 19:38:03.000000000 +0200
<doko> +++ /usr/share/pycentral/java-gcj-compat-dev/site-packages/aotcompile.py        2007-09-12 21:16:23.000000000 +0200
<doko> @@ -198,6 +198,7 @@
<doko>          need to parse every class file.  This is slow, and unnecessary
<doko>          if the job is subsetted."""
<doko>          names = {}
<doko> +        print "->", self.path
<doko>          for hash, bytes in self.classes.items():
<doko>              name = classname(bytes)
<doko>              if not names.has_key(name):
<man-di> aaah, good to know
<vil> man-di, so the problem occurs only on amd64?
<vil> man-di, I don't understand it much, but classfile.py seems to use struct.unpack to parse the class files
<vil> and that depends on the C types
<vil> see classfile.py:196
<doko> what would be needed to get maven2 into gutsy?
<vil> man-di, furthermore struct.py comes in gutsy with python2.5-minimal while you paste shows python2.4
<man-di> vil: debian uses python 2.4 as default for now
<man-di> doko: just syncing it and its dependencies I guess
<man-di> doko: but beware, its only for users so far, dont build packages with it yet
<doko> ahh, ok, then better wait
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-13
<pteague> anybody know why i'd be getting an error on 1 linux box & not the other?  here's the error i'm getting - http://pastebin.com/m251a08d4
<dpml> Have just migrated from windows to ubuntu and I'm wondering if anyone can suggest a good text editor that is java language aware?
<man-di> dpml: every texteditor can do java, as java sources are normal text files
<dpml> but some editors are aware of language syntax
<man-di> gone
<man-di> too bad for users when they cant wait for answers
<humitos> consult
<humitos> java not support operation overload?
<man-di> I dont understand that question
<man-di> what do you mean?
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-14
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<maytemilca> sdjld
<Randolph> hello?
<humitos> hello / hola / hi
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-15
<kiran_mac_> hi i am using postgresql 8.2 and pgadmin  1.4. i want to install latest version of pgadmin. it is not available in synaptic. how do i that?
<zoli> hi
<zoli> can you help me about tomcat?
<zoli> hey anybody
<zoli> ok
<zoli> ubuntu 7.04 + jdk1.6 + tomcat5.5 . I was installed tomcat5.5 with webapps and admin, I set JAVA_HOME CLASSPATH and CATALINA_HOME etc.. when I start it ( /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start) , it's okey, but I can't see this http://localhost:8180/tomcat-docs/security-manager-howto.html, or localhost/admin ... can you help me?
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-08
<Archon> has anyone here had troubles installing java6, but not java5?
<dholbach> good morning
<strAlan_> sup all
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-09
<thiagofcf> salve galera
<thiagofcf> alguem ae?
<dholbach> good morning
<salty-horse> hi. I'm trying to run javac via ant and it complains that it can't find it. it looks in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre while the javac is in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre
<salty-horse> I have sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-jre installed
<salty-horse> am I doing anything wrong?
<salty-horse> should I really set it JAVA_HOME manually?
<salty-horse> halloo? anyone here?
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Koon> Team meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<persia> Thanks Koon
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<SnowFlame> hi. I can't set JAVA_HOME, can you help me?
<SnowFlame> I've installed sun-java6-jdk but I don't know how to set this path...
<malick> ﻿SnowFlame what sys you are using
<malick> try EXPORT JAVA_HOME
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-14
<malick> hello I read somewhere that I need to use ./configure for a specific task while I'm working on 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1 I cannot use ./configure is this true
<osito861> ##java
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-07
<Sonis> hey, I got a question about @Overrides and variables
<Sonis> I have my variable "public static Object[][] data = new Object[0][0]" in my abstract class
<Sonis> and in the abstract class i have a method that edits the data
<Sonis> On the extended class, I have public static Object[][] data = ... that hides another field (abstract class)
<Sonis> does the method in the abstract class edit the extended class or not?
<Sonis> I can't use the annotation @Override on a variable or atleast I don't know how
<eli_> hello. nice to meet you. excuse me, I cant speak english well. sorry to bad english. but would you help me please?
<selckin> only if you ask a real question
<eli_> java's classpath setting is /etc/profile.  and i must execute #source /etc/profile.
<eli_> right? but I think about my linux be not for it.
<eli_> I made test sample file. it file is test for System.getProperty("java.class.path")
<eli_> but it is only ".;"
<selckin> and the problem is?
<eli_> I did set my jar files. but can't find package in java program
<eli_> selckin : if your condition not bad, would you help me please?
<selckin> try explaining what you are trying todo, what it is actually doing, and what you expected it todo
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-09
<slytherin> ttx: ping
<ttx> slytherin: pong
<slytherin> ttx: Was just checking if you really here. You are not in #ubuntu-motu
<ttx> slytherin: I am.
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-10
<JavoxD> Hi everybody :)
<JavoxD> Can someboby tell me how to install a the jdk on ubuntu 9.04?
<JavoxD> I have download the "java_ee_sdk-5_07-jdk-6u16-linux-ml.bin" file from sun, but I don't know how to install it
<heogen> hi
<java-NEWBIE> hi
<java-NEWBIE> i'm newbie on java
<java-NEWBIE> i'm using netbeans ide
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-13
<oxi> hi
<oxi> hi
<oxi> I would love to create a java library package.
<oxi> Unfortunately I'm constantly failing. Somehow the resulting .deb file doesn't contain the jar file. Maybe it doesn't work the way I expect it to, though. I'd like to be more specific, but I don't know what's most relevant. My package builds with a "success" but it just doesn't contain the jar library.
<oxi> Can anyone please help me to create my first package?
<oxi> I believe I'm almost there, but the binary is not included in the .deb package and I can't figure out why
<oxi> hi
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-15
<Blizakster> Anyone Familiar with Quake3 based games / socket protocol ?
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-17
<nthykier> JamesPage: Re: japitools - Cannot remember if I told you; the Debian Release Team rejected the changes for Squeeze, so I will do the upload with your changes after Squeeze
<JamesPage> nthykier: thanks
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-18
<Zathan> hi can I ask a question?
<Zathan> I'm just starting Java and I need to code a numerical function F with two variables x and y defined by:
<Zathan> F(x,y) = (3x^3 + 4xy + 6)/(5xy - 8)
<Zathan> without using math.pow  how should I do it
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-14
<javafresher> Will i be able to add keylistener to a dynamically created jDialog. Example closing JDialog on pressing ESCAPE key
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-15
<bob284> help me
<bob284> dont know how to send message to all
<bob284> http://www61.zippyshare.com/v/41413047/file.html
<bob284> hello?
<bob284> its urgent
<bob284> 8(
<bob284> ##java
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-18
<xannen> Hi.  Just wondering what version of eclipse will ubuntu 11.10 ship with?  According to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/devel/eclipse -- it is still 3.5.2, same as ubuntu 11.04.
<xannen> Hi.  Just wondering what version of eclipse will ubuntu 11.10 ship with?  According to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/devel/eclipse -- it is still 3.5.2, same as ubuntu 11.04.
#ubuntu-java 2012-09-11
<gen0cide_> Anyone tried to install oracle java 7 using the upd8 ppa on ubuntu 12.04 SERVER? It wants to install all these graphics dependencies - google-chrome, firefox, etc. - anyone have any direction on how to get a headless oracle-java-7 going without all the graphics libs?
#ubuntu-java 2012-09-12
<doko> gen0cide_, not sure what you are talking about
<gen0cide_> I fixed it, I had suggested packages in apt turned on
<doko> ugh, bad idea
#ubuntu-java 2014-09-13
<xubuntu_> Can someone help with a simple java question?
#ubuntu-java 2015-09-07
<Faux> Why is openjdk-6 still in Wily?  It was dropped from testing 2014-07-10 and unstable .. oh, the same day as the debian import freeze.  Burn.
#ubuntu-java 2019-09-09
<nicky> hiii
<nicky> i am unable to ##java and i have questions related to java
<nicky> it is asking for registered username
<nicky> can someone help me
